# Castle Combe Apr 2003 Pics new ones added



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

http://www.wak-tt.com/ccombe2003/ccombe2003.htm


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Only so few mate? Unlike you 

Was a good day, sessions is a pain in the arse but I got some good vid of Carlos - them Sportecs look lurrrvely on a TT ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Only so few mate? Unlike you
> 
> Was a good day, sessions is a pain in the arse but I got some good vid of Carlos - them Sportecs look lurrrvely on a TT ;D


Getting a bit bored of snapping photos and trying to enjoy the day, got to do some video editing but its soooooo time consuming!  ;D

Sessions are limiting, get stuck with the same group all the time, would have liked to go against some of the hatchbacks.  ;D

R U gonna post the vids somewhere?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> R U gonna post the vids somewhere? Â


I think I'd like to see it first, make sure there are no bits showing me making an arse of myself 

Given that I am a paying customer ;D :


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Does anyone have contact details for the 'official' photographer? I forgot to get hold of them.

Ta

Paul


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Does anyone have contact details for the 'official' photographer? I forgot to get hold of them.
> 
> Ta
> 
> Paul


www.picman.co.uk


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Great Pics Waheed!! I'm gutted that i missed this one 

Hope you all had fun. Carl the TT looks superb sat on those sportecs. Personally i would make it your sig pic with the rear view, roof up.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Great Pics Waheed!! I'm gutted that i missed this one Â


I'm warning you .....only my wife calls me that and you aint her and I aint sleeping with you!  ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Report and some piccies here -

http://www.vx220.org.uk/buyers%20guide.htm

(Scroll down)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think that's the least pictures I've taken on a track day. Only a dozen or so and most were through the fence so are crap.

Ho hum don't really care as I was having too much fun. I missed my session when I was out with PaulB so jumped in another group which has more variety.

Highlight of the day for me was catching and passing people based on getting the lines right rather than the performance of the car. A bag full of S3's but biggest grin was leaving the M3 behind! ;D

Mucho fun. I can't wait until the next one!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

new pics added!
http://www.wak-tt.com/ccombe2003/ccombe2003.htm


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

A bit white biased those pics Wak??

Very nice though.
8)
Ta DXN


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> A bit white biased those pics Wak??
> 
> Very nice though.
> 8)
> Ta DXN


I had to buy them....do you think I'm gonna buy pics of someone elses car?  ;D


----------

